# Snackcercise



## Flea (Dec 19, 2011)

I think this is going to be my new workout regimen ...






What's not to love?  :drinkbeer


----------



## Pedantix (Dec 24, 2011)

I implement this routine once in the morning and once at night every day, except on the weekends, when I feel I really need to get serious about my training, in which case I pretty much do this all day.


----------

